# Dish Cover Question



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

I recently purchased a cover for my 18" dish. I can't install the cover myself, can I call a local installer to do this for me?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm sure you could find one that would do it, but I can't imagine what they would charge you. You might be better off finding a neighbor to help you out...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi JAMHRR, Have you got the Dish cover on ? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

JAMHRR,

I'm sure someone will come out and install the cover. Just call one of your local dealers and they should be able to fix you up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

No. I don't have the cover on yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Jim, great news! I just got off the phone with Intertech, they'll come out and intall a dish cover for $65+ out %8** sales tax. I asked them just to make sure they would do it even if you didnt get your system from them, and they said they would. Intertec is in Lockport so that would be a toll call for us, their other # is 1-888-97-DISH1. Good luck!!!

**I was just thinking since Intertech is located in Niagra county tax should be 7%. I reread your post and you say you already have a dish cover is there possability you could take that back, becasue the price above is for the dish cover itself and the installation


----------

